# Metal scraps in Kingsford common?



## wahoowad (Nov 23, 2017)

Noticed these pieces of metal (copper?) sticking out of a briquette from a fresh bag of Kingsford. Also seen in another briquette but wasn't going to inspect each one. Looks like thin strips of copper or s0mething that color. Makes me wonder what else Kingsford may allow into our cooking fuel?


----------



## motocrash (Nov 23, 2017)

Surprised they weren't nails from pallets.When I clicked on your thread that's what I expected to see.o_O

Bill


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2017)

Cowboy lump always has stuff like that in it, but never seen it in Kingsford before.
Al


----------



## actech (Nov 24, 2017)

Better not be copper. Make your meals slowly poison you.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 24, 2017)

I don't like it. Using any reclaimed wood seems sketchy to me - and obviously I hope they never, ever use pallets. Whatever it is, it's non-ferrous and I struggle to think of a wood source that would have copper components that would be safe. I might run a few cooks and then filter my ash and see whatever other treasures I find.


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2017)

I've seen metal in a few bags KBB
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2017)

I've never seen anything like that before either, but I don't really inspect the charcoal before using. I will have to look a little closer this weekend.

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 24, 2017)

Heavy duty copper staples?  I don’t by kingsford anymore.  Royal oak only.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 24, 2017)

They don't look like staples - these are thinner, like something from an electrical assembly


----------



## motocrash (Nov 24, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> I don't like it. Using any reclaimed wood seems sketchy to me - and obviously I hope they never, ever use pallets. Whatever it is, it's non-ferrous and I struggle to think of a wood source that would have copper components that would be safe. I might run a few cooks and then filter my ash and see whatever other treasures I find.


When you gonna switch to RO ?


----------



## actech (Nov 24, 2017)

why is it that RO seems to be harder to get lit?  I use chimney with newspaper and always takes more to get it going than kingsford. But i dont want added "goodies" in my coal bed


----------



## motocrash (Nov 24, 2017)

actech said:


> why is it that RO seems to be harder to get lit?  I use chimney with newspaper and always takes more to get it going than kingsford. But i dont want added "goodies" in my coal bed


I can't speak from personal experience on Kingsford since I haven't used it in 20 + Yrs.Here's an excerpt from Wiki that might give some clues.

Kingsford Charcoal is made from charred softwoods such as pine and spruce which is then mixed with ground coal and other ingredients to make a charcoal briquette. As of January 2016, Kingsford Charcoal contains the following ingredients:[7][8]


Wood char - Fuel for heating
Mineral char - Fuel for heating
Mineral carbon - Fuel for heating
Limestone - Binding agent
Starch - Binding agent
Borax - Release agent
Sodium nitrate - Speed up ignition
Sawdust - Speed up ignition


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 24, 2017)

motocrash said:


> When you gonna switch to RO ?



I'm going to pick up a bag my next trip to Lowes and give it a try


----------



## motocrash (Nov 24, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> I'm going to pick up a bag my next trip to Lowes and give it a try


Might as well pick up a few,you're most  likely not going back to K!I can't speak with absolute certainty but it seems all briquettes with the "Ridge" pictured on the bag are RO.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 24, 2017)

One thing I know for *certain* is this is RO's made in America image on all their "brand" bags.Store brands made by them may vary....


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 24, 2017)

actech said:


> *why is it that RO seems to be harder to get lit?*  I use chimney with newspaper and always takes more to get it going than kingsford. But i dont want added "goodies" in my coal bed



KBB is designed to light more quickly.  It has been reformulated for the grill, which usually involves a hot n fast char.   

RO Ridge, or any of the Ridge packaged for store brands, is a 25% denser briquette, but it is the same size as KBB, so it will take longer to light.  Consequently it burns longer too and maintains temp longer also.  All good things for a smoker.


----------



## actech (Nov 24, 2017)

motocrash said:


> I can't speak from personal experience on Kingsford since I haven't used it in 20 + Yrs.Here's an excerpt from Wiki that might give some clues.
> 
> Kingsford Charcoal is made from charred softwoods such as pine and spruce which is then mixed with ground coal and other ingredients to make a charcoal briquette. As of January 2016, Kingsford Charcoal contains the following ingredients:[7][8]
> 
> ...


Hmmm.  That looks awesome. I can thicken the juices via starch  clean the food with borax fumes and cure it with nitrates all in one fell swoop. 
Whoever said they were getting RO at lowes,must not be like my area lowes. You want Kingsford go to Lowes. You want Royal Oak go to Menards.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 24, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> KBB is designed to light more quickly.  It has been reformulated for the grill, which usually involves a hot n fast char.
> 
> RO Ridge, or any of the Ridge packaged for store brands, is a 25% denser briquette, but it is the same size as KBB, so it will take longer to light.  Consequently it burns longer too and maintains temp longer also.  All good things for a smoker.[/QUOTE
> Amen


----------

